
NP-3 Nitrogen Plastic Welder - peter_d_sherman
https://prospot.com/products/np-3/
======
peter_d_sherman
This article is sort of a note-to-self that it's actually possible to perform
material joining with plastic once the plastic has already been set (using
nitrogen apparently).

I don't know about you, but until I saw this article, I didn't think that was
possible.

There's sort of a greater theme here, from a tinkerer perspective, which is
"all of the ways that two materials could but cut, and all the ways that two
materials could be joined together."

Think a hacksaw and crazy glue (two of the simplest methods).

But, from a materials science perspective, I'd like to know (or eventually one
day compile) a spreadsheet or something like one which contains like every
material, every other material that it could be connected with, and how to
split them and how to join them (or at least the best ways).

Sounds pretty crazy right?

Well, I think that if someone wanted to build a spaceship one day (well,
cheaper than Elon Musk anyway), then you'd want to know all of that...

~~~
rstuart4133
> every other material that it could be connected with, and how to split them
> and how to join them (or at least the best ways)

In that case you are going to love this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultrasonic_welding](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultrasonic_welding)

~~~
peter_d_sherman
You are quite correct, I do love that! That's a great link! Please submit it
to HN as a stand alone article (hmm, I wish comments could be favorited on HN,
you'd definitely get a 'favorite' on this one). Why do I love it? Well, it's
brilliant, but in addition to being brilliant also there might be something
there that's subtle that could help us understand atoms, atomic forces, and/or
matter better. What that is, as of yet, I do not know, but my intuition tells
me "there's something there". Anyway, thanks again for the great link!

------
stevespang
Nitrogen welder, only $3,744.00

Polyethylene and HDPE are tough to weld. I often use my $40 hot glue stick gun
with a $20 pack of infinity polyethylene bonding glue sticks from Super TAC
500.

I preheat the surfaces to be bonded with a DrillMaster heat gun ($14.95 at
Harbor Freight)

